# Weightpull this weekend



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

I was told.that apa os having a pull this weekend in houston any info would be awesome.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Check the apa website it'll have all the info u need.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Did ya ever get ahold of team no fear?


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

I did once and they said it was there this weekend but have tried to call for address and etc. But cant get ahold.of. Know can be busy with business. I did but its not on there except for august pull. what other pull clubs are out here aside from apa and adba


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If u get ahold of team no fear ask to speak directly to clay. Hes an alright dude. Idk if it will help but I could give u my name to give to him to see if it hekps telln him that I referred you to them.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Heres the address 

The No FEAR Zone3530 Pinemont DriveHouston, TX 77018


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Ty i got the address i just wanted to confirm that pull.for saturday i text him but to respsonse


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Guess u may have to make the trip and hope for the best.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Sure it was apa and not iwpa or abkc?


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry its next month on the 10th long day


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

How active is the pull scene out here?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idk brother I dnt stay up with outside of my general area. And no worries about the wrong date it happens. Glad you're trying to stay up on and get in the sport. Now for all my help let me ask u a few questions. What kinda dogs you got? Got pictures to share? How old are they? Doing anything else besides weight pull?


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Have new one on way 3/4 jeep 1/4 out redboy and jave ofrn goong back hemphill little wilder stuff. Pull and show mostly no pics sorry not big on taking them but will have some of.neew one once gets here.


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk brother I dnt stay up with outside of my general area. And no worries about the wrong date it happens. Glad you're trying to stay up on and get in the sport. Now for all my help let me ask u a few questions. What kinda dogs you got? Got pictures to share? How old are they? Doing anything else besides weight pull?


How about yours?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy, camelot, peterson, avant, dagger. I have pics all over this place lol


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Chevy, camelot, peterson, avant, dagger. I have pics all over this place lol


you run the big boy dogs lol i like them little minature piranahs lol like pulling the small ones though. im familiar with dagger chevy camelot isakawa ect..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh im a fan of the little all heart dogs. I just prefer a bigger dog. My flex is about 90 lbs but he thinks hes a 45lbs pure ofrn lol. All fire and drive. Im pretty new to wp just got into it hard this year. When I add my little guy to thevyard he'll pull and hopefully compete in shutzhund.


----------

